# hammer curls effective?



## tom_sparco (Feb 16, 2006)

alright fellas, just wondering how effective hammer curls are? and what part of the arm do they work in contrast to the standard bicep curl? thanks for any input, tom


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Feb 16, 2006)

I am not completely sure, i do hammer curls tho. I belive the brachialis(spelling) I heard these help you strengthen up for arm wrestling.


----------



## GFR (Feb 16, 2006)

I did them for the first time in years.....did them for 3-4 months and now am doing Db curls....I will cycle them every 3 months or so. They seem to have made my arms  stronger.


----------



## kenwood (Feb 16, 2006)

do u guys do them w/db's? or a triceps ext. bar? i've been  doing them w/the tri ext. bar...what do u think of incline hammer curls?


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Feb 16, 2006)

I do standing and preacher dumbell hammer curls.


----------



## ajayd (Feb 18, 2006)

hammer curls work the outside of the bicep more than the inside.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 18, 2006)

ajayd said:
			
		

> hammer curls work the outside of the bicep more than the inside.



No they don't.  That is a function of the angle of the shoulder joint, not the orientation of your wrist.


----------

